# Rochester, New York



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Are there any froggers in the Rochester, New York area on this forum?
Might be nice to get together, trade frogs etc.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Its a good thing to find locals. Im searching the city.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i Moved from Rochester about 4 years ago. Gary is about an hour and a half west along with Aaron. Oz is an hour and a half south. 
I will be visiting next month if you need any frogs or supplies


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm in Big Flats, NY which is only about 1.5-2 hours South. I would be interested in a local meet. I also have some frogs needing new homes.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I am in Sarasota which is only about 20 hours south, let's hook up some time and talk frogs...oops did I post this in the wrong forum?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm in Medina, NY, right inbetween Buffalo & Rochester.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

There are a few froggers in the area. As mentioned, I am in Ithaca - about an hour and a half away.

I know at least a couple of froggers in Rochester. One of them is actually cutting back on his collection quite a bit right now: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/75723-few-very-proven-tincs-male-bakhuis.html

We used to have local meetings that would either be outside Buffalo (Aaron H.'s place) - or in Ithaca. But we haven't had one in quite a while. There is a Greater New York Area Dendrobatid Society (GNYADS) email list - but it isn't very active, and to be honest, I am not sure how people can be added any more. But I might be able to find out.

If you are ever down in the Ithaca area, I am more than happy to show you my frog room. I have cut down recently - so I am at only about 20 tanks. Mostly pumilio, but also a mix of some other Phyllobates and Dendrobates.


----------



## Xan Stepp (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm also in Ithaca. And while Oz is cutting his collection, mine just seems to keep getting bigger.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Only 20 tanks lol. I'm at 6. Being from the city you dont how big the state of NY is. I meet a few people here in the city but I think the dude that was holding the meetings down here gave up his collection.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Oz at one time that i can remember had over 60 tanks up with frogs in them. He is a frog master! I remember a meet at his house that was very fun!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I don't think I ever hit 60 tanks - but mid 40s probably. 

20 tanks is much more manageable - and all of the tanks are larger, which makes it nicer to enjoy the frogs.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

I have a pic somewhere on my computer of your room at your old house. I will try and find it. you still working with Bonsai?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

rozdaboff said:


> and all of the tanks are larger, which makes it nicer to enjoy the frogs.


I agree

Frogging and bonsai go together wonderful. 
I have some trees and have been to some meetings for Yama-Ki
Id love to see another's bonsai/frog setup


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I started a new thread here that shows the history of my frog room. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...volution-devolution-frog-room.html#post671313

Unfortunately - the Ithaca weather was too tough on my bonsai. I didn't have a place with bright enough light to keep my tropicals happy - and it was too cold for my temperates and I had no place to set up a cold house. I lost my most prized tree (Trident Elm root over rock) and another beautiful Chinese Elm and Fukien Tea - so I replaced all of my trees. Someday I will start again.

It looks like I lost all of my bonsai pictures as well - which sucks. I can't even share images of them.

Oz


----------



## aguz1126 (Nov 3, 2006)

I live in rochester but unfortunately only empty setups. Thought this would be a good place to meet locals with similiar interest in pdf. Currently looking for pairs of thumbs. Interested in colorful thumbs and pumilio.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I here in Westchester County.


----------



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

I live in suracuse. Curious if anyone has any frogs available?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The only thing I have available currently are some D. auratus "Campana" froglets.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm in Maryland, but I think Mark is going to swing by and get me on his way up thanks Mark


Scott


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Sorry all
I just couldnt resist 



Scott


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm in roch!
Mike


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

vjf000 said:


> Are there any froggers in the Rochester, New York area on this forum?
> Might be nice to get together, trade frogs etc.


Im in Buffalo and sometimes find myself in Rochester for one reason or another. I am also trying to find other "locals" in the hobby. Rochester is "local" enough! I know this is an old thread, you still active in the viv arena?

-Aaron


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

gary1218 said:


> I'm in Medina, NY, right inbetween Buffalo & Rochester.


Medina is close to Buffalo! Id be happy to chat with you a bit and see if we could help each other at all. Let me know if you still active in the hobby.

-Aaron


----------

